# Ford 3930 MFWD



## blskss5 (May 4, 2011)

Good morning,
I have a friend of mine that has a 3930 ford trractor with an intermittent problem.
We can be using the tractor and it will just lock between two gears and will not move. You can move the shifters or just shut it off and it may or may not make a differance. then will go and work fine no ryhme or reason. I have had the top off the transmission and can't see any damage or debris in the trans. I am guessing it is something in the shift forks but i can't seem to find it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Are you saying that the tractor is moving along, in say third gear, and just pops out of gear and won't go back in? Or does this happen when shifting between gears? Bye


----------



## blskss5 (May 4, 2011)

No actually it seems to happen more when you shuttle between forward and reverse. seems like it is hung between two gears. won't move any direction. won't move any direction.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Is there a linkage in the shuttle shift that could be out of adjustment? Does it appear that the shift forks are worn or bent? Does this tractor have more than one range, if so, does it happen in all ranges? Bye


----------



## blskss5 (May 4, 2011)

It does have a high/low range and seems to happen more in low. as far as the shuttle i don't remember seeing any adjustment. i can't remember it happening in high. the forks and linkage appear in good shape i just hate to shotgun it with a bunch of parts and hope for the best. i am going to open it up again this weekend and give it another look.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Let us know how you make out, and post some pictures if anything shows up. Thanks Bye


----------

